# what to think of ensemble Cenquencento i enjoy them



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just purchased Willaert :missa mente tota et motets, and these Jean Guyot french chanson and the full cd of motets was qui impressive, i was impressed by the vocal dissonance and harmocial pattern of Gujor work, seem quite complex not borring a bit in fact very interresting.

Willaert always like thise cd decent but not as mind blowing as Jean Guyot, but Willaert remain remain a god of franco-flemish polyphony to reckon whit.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The sound Cinquecento make is very rich and sensual. I don't mind the Guyot mass I think, but in truth I find most composers from the first half of the 16th century quite hard going, there are some things by Gombert and Jachet that I appreciate, but mostly I haven't learned got much pleasure from the seamless imitation of Guyot, Willaert, Vaet etc yet. I expect that one day I'll learn how to listen to them, but at the moment my heart is in the two centuries which preceded them. So I guess Cinquecento isn't for me yet.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

By the way, I looked up Guyot on wiki when you posted and it said "He was highly regarded by his contemporaries, including Hermann Finck."

Well that name was familiar , , , I was sure I had a CD of his music which I loved . . . yes, by Stimmwerk.

But of course it was a misnomer, the Fink thay have is much earlier. Heinrich Fink.

Anyway Simmwerck make a much more attractive sound to me than Cinquecento, and I recommend them enthusiastically.


----------

